# uterus purgus



## angeluomo

Hi all:

I need a bit of help with Latin for my novel. Could an abortion be referred to as an act of _uterus purgus_? In other words, the uterus is being purged of life. Is this a correct combination in Latin? 

angeluomo


----------



## la grive solitaire

Or you could use the Latin for abortion="abortus artificialis".


----------



## angeluomo

Thanks, grive!  But is the construction _uterus purgus_ correct Latin?


----------



## angeluomo

Any Latin experts out there just aching to reply??

angeluomo


----------



## remosfan

I'm very far from an expert, but I can't seem to find the word "purgus." There is "purgatus" meaning "purged" (from the verb "purgo" = "purge"), and that might make sense, but I wouldn't know.


----------



## angeluomo

Thanks, remosfan.  Purgatus is probably right.  I'll consult some other sources, as well.  


angeluomo


----------



## Whodunit

angeluomo said:
			
		

> Any Latin experts out there just aching to reply??
> 
> angeluomo



Wait for the pope.     

Do you mean "purus"? That would be "purged" as an adjective in English.


----------



## angeluomo

Actually, I'm looking for the past participle of the Latin verb "to purge". It appears that this is "purgatus". 

Cheers,

angeluomo


----------



## Whodunit

Well, "purgare" means "to purge", let me try to form the past:

purgo - I purge
purgabam - I purged
purgavi - I have purged
purgor - I'm purged
purgabamor - I was purged
purgatus - I've been purged

Which one is the closest possibility?


----------



## angeluomo

Hi Whodunit:

So it seems Latin is a bit more complicated than I thought. The original idea is that, in the case of an abortion, a woman's uterus is purged. That's why I was using the construct "uterus purgatus". Is this correct Latin? Thanks for your help.

angeluomo


----------



## Whodunit

angeluomo said:
			
		

> Hi Whodunit:
> 
> So it seems Latin is a bit more complicated than I thought. The original idea is that, in the case of an abortion, a woman's uterus is purged. That's why I was using the construct "uterus purgatus". Is this correct Latin? Thanks for your help.
> 
> angeluomo



"uterus purgatus" would be correct: purged (past participle passive voice) uterus.


----------



## angeluomo

Thanks, Whodunit -- angeluomo


----------

